
Can this be a free Jira? - matemaz
https://www.tuleap.org/tuleap-versus-jira-software
======
brianjking
Interesting, thanks for sharing. Have you tried this out at all?

When not using JIRA I generally utilize Clubhouse.io
([https://clubhouse.io](https://clubhouse.io)) or Pivotal Tracker.

I've also checked out Taiga.io ([https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/))
briefly, however, I've never utilized it for a project.

Thanks!

------
brianjking
Looks like the demo is using an invalid https certificate.
[https://demo.tuleap.org/account/login.php](https://demo.tuleap.org/account/login.php)

~~~
Emielean
Seems to work now. Useful to try the tool out

